# You gotta ask......



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Last week I went to a local estate sale featuring large amount of Flyer trains.It turns out it was a 6 x 18 layout with 4 loops of track with two 18b and lots of rolling stock.There were two 283 282 21085 21084 two Casey Jones locos three Atlantics two Lionel-flyer G20s.Also lots of of common rolling stock.Asking $2100 or offer for all including lots of extra track switches trestle sets and boxes of S Gaugian and CTT magazines.Little rich for my blood and way too much common stock.I asked if they would sell 21084 by itself and they said $50 or $45 would take it.I was thinking more like $25-$30 for an untested engine even if was a one year offering.Looking under the table they were many boxes most odds and ends.I found an unassembled boxcar and two Lionel Flyer Missouri Pacific passsenger cars.Looking farther i found the two original boxes for the Mopacs.Asked if they would sell these separately and yes was the answer.Each car was $5 each and the boxes were $1 each.Did I mention the boxcar was a 25075 exploding boxcar all pieces there and it works.The TNT car activation button was on the layout and they would not sell it as it was part of the permanent layout.....It never hurts to ask.........I don't run modern Lionel - Flyer so the Mopacs are now listed on the 'bay.I think I will get my investment back.....


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

It looks like you did well, in addition to having an interesting time.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice.. I have 8 MP cars now, and I'm sure the engine won't pull anymore,lol....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, your engine won't pull 8 of them without some work . Those are the worst rolling passenger cars right out of the box I have seen. You can make them roll a lot better. Lionel used too stiff, too thick copper strip to rub axles. I bent my strips down some so they barely touch axles. It helped a bunch. If you bend the strips all the way down the cars roll great but lights don't work. There is that much difference. My northern was slipping its drivers with just 4 cars behind it. (no pulmors on my northern). Bent the strips down some and no more slipping. I am going to devise a different way to pickup power for the lights. The cars are beautiful.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Mopac, your post is one more testimony to the sorry quality control of Lionel.

My dad had two 1953 Lionel train sets that ran great, but I'm afraid that those days are gone.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just been running some of my O guage lionel trains with passenger cars. The passenger cars roll great. The copper strips rubbing the axles are much thinner and more flexible. Lionel just didn't do good on AF stuff. The AF diesels made by lionel are right next to junk. I think lionel did a poor job on AF stuff so we would ditch the S guage and go O gauge. Any engineer designing the S passenger cars should have seen they didn't roll very good.
LOL, not going to work.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice score flyguy55. It appears all of the locating pins are still on the sides of the exploding TNT car, makes it more desirable. You can find the button on ebay or pick up a repro. one. I have the 25061 and only verified it's operation once. The silver roof is easily marked up depending on where it lands, but it's a neat car. The 21084 is uncommon. Recent realized sales on ebay range from $60-$175 depending on condition. Maybe you can go back and get it,$45-50 is a good price IMHO.


----------

